# Procedure for replacing MAIN CIRCUIT BREAKER?



## CJMEDINA

I need to replace my main 100 Amp Murray MAIN Breaker.

I was told I would have to call the electric company so that they would un_tag the meter so I could disconnect from the main.

Whats the procedure?


Thanks,


CJ


----------



## Rory Read

*if it was my home*

I truly would call an electrician. I don't mean to be unhelpful, but I don't want to die, and I don't want any clients passing on too soon either (especially in this business environment).

If it was my home, and there was a shutoff, and my wife was out of town, I might consider it...but it's not really the right end of the system to start learning on.

Good Luck,

Rory

RDG Read Development LLC
Portland, OR


----------



## HouseHelper

CJMEDINA said:


> I need to replace my main 100 Amp Murray MAIN Breaker.
> 
> I was told I would have to call the electric company so that they would on tag the meter so I could disconnect from the main.
> 
> Whats the procedure?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> CJ


Contact the power company and ask for a disconnect so the work can be done... you may have to have the work inspected before they will re-connect... which means a permit will have to be pulled.


----------



## CJMEDINA

I know a friend of mine had done this before and he is not a electrician. I think they cut the tag on the meter but I'm not sure if he pulled the meter or they did and reconnected later after the Main was replaced. 

I live in central New Jersey PSE&G


CJ


----------



## micromind

At some point you'll need to deal with the power co. 

Call and tell them you need to replace your main breaker. Ask if they need the city/county/state to sign it off before they'll re-connect. Around here, if it's a simple replacement of a breaker, they will re-connect without a permit. A lot of areas are different.

Once the service is dead, replacing the main is not all that difficult. 

I've been doing mostly commercial/industrial electrical for 20 years, and work a LOT of stuff hot. Usually at more than 120/240 volts. I very seriously doubt if I'd replace a residential main breaker hot though. The mains in those panels are just not made to be worked hot. 

Rob


----------



## COLDIRON

That's one way of doing it but I wouldn't recommend doing that if you are
not familiar with electric and panels.

I don't recommend cutting the seal on the meter and pulling it there are certain things you must know before proceeding.


----------



## eagle09tbl

Many of these guys have been doing electrical work much longer than me so listen to them, please. I've worked in it for 20 years now, but it simply isn't worth the risk to try and do that type of job without proper training. Replacing the main breaker isn't hard but proper safety precautions are necessary to do the job correctly.

Call the power company, have the meter removed, replace the breaker and they can re-install the meter. If your area requires a permit, get it. Better safe than sorry. If you aren't comfortable doing it yourself, call a licensed electrician and have them perform the work for you.


----------



## micromind

Sultini is right, don't cut the seal and pull the meter unless the power co. says it's OK. It's actually a federal crime if they want to push it.

Rob


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Are you thinking of taking the 100a breaker out & putting a 200a in ?

That will not work
Panels are rated for amps also
You will need a 200a panel


----------



## Speedy Petey

CJMEDINA, I agree with Scuba. What are you trying to do here???

Here you are asking about replacing a main breaker. You have another thread showing a perfectly good main breaker, and asking if 100A entrance cables will support 200A. 

Sounds like you are trying to rig some mess instead of doing a proper service upgrade.
What's the story???


----------



## COLDIRON

I agree with SCUBA and Speedy something sounds dangerous for which you are about to do.

After checking prior questions.


----------



## CJMEDINA

No,....two separate things here. 

I was thinking of replacing the load center.

If I already have a 200 Amp capable supply line then I can just buy a 200 Amp load center However I'm not sure if I stay with the 100 Amp box I have now.
I think I can change 2 circuits to double breakers to free up for a double pole 240V slot. 
The main breaker has to be replaced because a friend replaced the Main over a year ago but used a square D instead of a Murray breaker! The breaker is not square in the slot but is making solid contact. 

CJ


----------



## Gigs

If you are going to get the power pulled to replace the main, you could replace the whole panel. But like people were saying in the other thread, if you can possibly afford it, an electrician would be the way to go here.


----------



## Thurman

I would certainly check with local POCO before even buying anything. Around her, three different power supplier's, ALL require to see and record the electrician's license number _and_ the electrician and POCO employee sign off on a meter pull. Every instance I've witnessed, the meter puller actually states loudly "Meter on the ground", just before they place it in a tool box made for meters on the truck. Don't let the "Meter Man" go to lunch and your ten minutes from finishing--- David


----------



## longbeach1125

If you had to do this. You would have to pull the meter out. , Is there a lock on it? If its only a tag I would cut it off. I might even cut the lock off, depending on which one it is, you might be able to use a dremel tool on the hinge part of it. Be very careful not to break the glass on the meter.


----------



## CJMEDINA

OK here is the deal.

to change out the Main Breaker in my area.......

I have to call the power company. They will pull the meter so I can replace the Breaker. They could stay or come back an hour later.

The person who priviosly replaced the breaker with a Square-D in a Murray box did that because that was all they had at the local Homedepot and he wanted to get the power back up. It has been fine for over a year now. Don't like the fact the one contact looks like its half way on!

ftp://cj136.gotdns.com/files/DSCN8075.JPG


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Ah...I thought that breaker looked a bit off in the last pic
Thought it was just the angle of the picture....guess not


----------



## Gigs

I wouldn't worry about the seal, but I wouldn't try to pull a meter from an old house myself, even in an emergency. There's a very non-zero chance that old bakelite or rusted metal in the base could just disintegrate and give you a nice free tan or worse.


----------



## CJMEDINA

I doubt there is any corrosion on the terminals. 

Even though I'm sure I could do it with protection but if the POCO will do it for free while I fix the breaker then I'll do it the legal way.

CJ


----------



## AndrewF

Yup, have POCO pull the meter for you.

Some POCOs will fine the homeowner if they find the meter tag was cut and no permit was taken out for a service change.

I have not done this, but know someone who did....$125 later...


----------



## busman

So, what's holding that breaker in place. Back-fed circuit breakers are required to be mechanically fastened in place.

Mark


----------



## CJMEDINA

It's an older Murray box. The breakers snap in to the terminals just like your regular breakers.

I see in the new load centers they are screwed to the box.


CJ


----------

